# Breakout or allergic reaction?



## Bernadette (Mar 30, 2007)

On wednesday I worked my first day as a freelance/on-call artist for MAC (hooray) anyhow, I worked two technique seminars and the artists presenting the seminars both used me as their model. It was quite an easy day of work, sitting for four hours while having my makeup done. But, it of course meant wiping off all of my makeup three times, having it done three times (three because naturally I had makeup on to begin with.) I typically don't wear much foundation, just a light dusting of everyday minerals. So, I had a lot more foundation applied to my face that day than I ever do.
So thursday morning I wake up and there are these tiny little bumps from my upper lip, down around my mouth, onto my chin and mostly under my chin.
What makes me think it's more of an allergic reaction is the look of the little bumps, I'd almost describe them as tiny little blisters, all uniform in shape. The biggest factor in thinking it's a rash or reaction is it _really_ itches. What makes me think it might just be a breakout is that it's only in the above mentioned areas. If it were a reaction wouldn't it be everywhere?
I used my favorite face mask last night (Borgehse Fango Delicato) which usually clears anything up right away and my skin is the same this morning.
I typically have completely clear skin and have never experienced anything like this. I was thinking maybe I hsould go buy some cortisone cream and try that. It's not very noticeable, mostly just itchy and uncomfortable.
Any suggestions??? Does it sound like a reaction or a breakout?
Thank you!


----------



## amoona (Mar 30, 2007)

It sounds a lil like an allergic reaction to me. Did they use the same foundation each time?! I know a lot of people have issues with breaking out when using MAC foundation - I never had thank GOD!

You can always check with your doctor.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm more and more convinced that it's an allergic reaction. It's just too itchy and weird feeling to be pimples. I'm gonna go ahead and try the cortisone cream. I can't go to the doctor because I don't have medical insurance, it's way too expensive. Hopefully it clears up, I've never had a problem with MAC foundations before!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

Def an allergic reaction. I always get one whenever I wax my upper lip. My skin sensitive as all hell


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Just take a benadryl to take the itching away. Even if it's just a breakout the benadryl won't hurt you, maybe make you sleepy. I have some weird allergies so I always have some on me just incase something happens. If it gets worse then I'd go see a doctor, but it should clear up soon if it was from the MU. 
One way to check is to put some on your arm and poke it once with a sterile needle (just a little prick) and wait 15 minutes. If it starts to get itchy and bumpy then you're definately allergic and should take an anti-histamine just to relive the itch; if you were having symptoms like scratchy eyes and your throat closing up I'd be a little bit more worried; but you seem to only have a skin irritation. Hope you figure out what it was.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip hon ^^^


----------

